# Holländische Roer



## the doctor (16. September 2004)

Hi Leute.
Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, ob ich mit den Holländischen Papieren, womit ich auch an der Maas und JUlianakanal angel, auch an der, in Holland fliessenden Rur, nähe Roermond angeln darf?
Wenn ja wie ist denn die Stelle wo sich die Maas und die Rur treffen?

Mfg the doctor:m


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. September 2004)

*AW: Holländische Roer*

Sofern du die Visakte + (Grote) Vergunning besitzt, sollte das wohl erlaubt sein, es sei denn, genau dieser, oder eine anderer Bereich sind explizit ausgeschlossen. |kopfkrat 
Es hat sich einiges getan gegenüber dem Vorjahr. Viele Gewässer, für die man letztes Jahr noch separat eine Vergunning haben mußte, sind nun Bestangteil derselben, sind nun freigegeben worden. Zumindest gilt das für Nord Holland. Leider kann ich in deinem Fall nicht nachschauen, da meine holländischen Papiere sich genau dort befinden.

Deine spezielle Frage (Maas/Rur) kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich dort noch nie geangelt habe. Ich denke aber, daß du diese Info noch bekommst.


----------



## PetriHelix (17. September 2004)

*AW: Holländische Roer*

Hallo the_doctor,

für die Rur in Roermond brauchst Du eine spezielle Roer-Vergunning. MacGill und ich haben uns nämlich dieses Jahr extra eine mitbringen lassen. Kostet wenn Du sie zu den normalen Papieren kaufst nur ein paar Euro mehr. 
Organisiert hat sie der Dudzi hier aus dem Board. Keine Ahnung wo genau er die gekauft hat.


----------



## Gotzi6441 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Holländische Roer*

Hallo. Ich habe den Visspas und in der karte is eingezeichnet, das ich die roer beangeln darf. stimmt das ?


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2013)

*AW: Holländische Roer*



Gotzi6441 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe den Visspas und in der karte is eingezeichnet, das ich die roer beangeln darf. stimmt das ?



Hallo,

das kommt darauf an in welchem Verein du bist.
Nur wenn dein Verein zur Pächtergemeinschaft Roer gehört darfst du da angeln.

SNEEP


----------

